# Grilled Venison Tenderloin with Port Wine Sauce



## Raine (Mar 25, 2005)

Grilled Venison Tenderloin with Port Wine Sauce

4 ea Cervena Venison Tenderloin, Cleaned of Silver Skin
2 ea Cinnamon Sticks, Broken Up
1 TB Whole Cloves, Cracked
8 Sprigs Parsley
4 Sprigs Rosemary
8 Sprigs Thyme
½ TB Whole Black Peppercorn, Cracked
2 Shallots, Sliced
¼ Cup Olive Oil

In a large mixing bowl, combine spices, herbs and shallots. Toss in olive oil and mix well. Coat each piece of venison with the mixture and store the venison in a stainless steel or glass container. Venison should be marinated in refrigerator for at least 48 hours.

When ready to grill venison, make sure grill is preheated to medium high setting. Remove all marinade from venison. Lightly spray grill and venison with a little vegetable oil. Season venison with kosher salt and freshly cracked black pepper, and grill venison to desired doneness. Remember - Farm Raised Venison should be served somewhere between rare and medium. If you require your meat to be more done, I am going to suggest that you choose something else besides venison. You will have a tough time eating medium-well to well venison. Try to cook the venison evenly on all sides. When an internal temperature of 118 degrees Fahrenheit is reached, pull the venison and allow to rest 10 minutes before you carve into it. This will be rare venison. If medium-rare to medium is desired, then allow internal temperature to come up to between125 degrees and 128 degrees Fahrenheit.

Port Wine Sauce

2 Cups Port
1 Cup Cabernet Sauvignon
2 Onions, Peeled, Quartered, Roots Removed
3 Medium Carrots, Peeled, Cut into ½ Inch Chunks
4 Ribs Celery, Washed, Cut into ½ Inch Chunks
2 Teas Vegetable Oil
4 Cloves Garlic
1 Cinnamon Stick, Broken Up
2 Whole Cloves, Crushed
1 Bundle of Herbs That Include 4 Sprigs Parsley, 4 Sprigs Thyme and 1 Sprig Rosemary
6 Cups Veal Stock, or Beef Stock(low sodium), or 8-10 Cups Roasted Chicken Stock(see recipe in archives)

Combine vegetable oil in a heavy bottomed saucepot, and heat pot over medium heat.

Add carrots, onions and celery. Stir well. Increase heat to high and allow vegetables to brown on all sides. Add the garlic, herbs and spices, stirring to incorporate. Deglaze pot with Port wine and red wine. Allow this liquid to boil and reduce to a thin syrup. Add stock. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 90 minutes. Strain liquid. Put Liquid on medium-high heat to reduce to desired consistency. Skim any foam and/or fat that comes to the top. Check Seasoning. Serve warm with grilled venison.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 25, 2005)

Rainee, what's Cervena venison?


----------



## Raine (Mar 25, 2005)

Just a brand, like Omaha Steaks


----------

